

Respect your elders ( a little a least) - Godfather667

I always here companies need technical workers so badly they recruit overseas.  I am a 67 year old
programmer that has spent two years looking for a
simple programming job.  I have 35 years experience and almost no one will even interview me. I am not whining , just stating fact. If they need bodies so badly, why do the ignore experienced U.S. Born and Trained Professionals??
======
mc_hammer
eh i think older job seekers face the same problems as fresh ones - takes a
lot of interviews, get passed over for not-valid reasons and so on.

probably leave your age off the resume, try to list only the last 10yr of work
history, leave off anything that makes you look bad (say - graduating in 57 or
something - guess IDK, you can leave education off or the year off entirely).
the point of a resume is to get you an interview, if its not doing that its
wrong.. gl!

~~~
Godfather667
I eventually found a job by starting as a Technical Writer, for which age does
not seem to be such a barrier. I did a good job a several projects, and when a
programming job became available last week, I was hired on a contract basis.

Now all I have to do is learn GO in couple weeks and be brilliant! -- :-))

~~~
atmosx
I just want to let you know that I admire you deeply. I hope to become like
you at the age of 67, eager to learn the new kid on the block (e.g. Go today,
who knows what we'll see in 35 years?!) :-)

~~~
kerstin
^ What atmosx said! ^^

~~~
mc_hammer
^ true -- cheers!

------
adityaathalye
Props to you, Godfather667.

"It's not the age, it's the mileage." \- From a bollywood film

